# Building a hut in Goa?



## Jungle (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi, i'm look for some suggestions on building a hut in Goa.

The problem here is the monsoon period which goes from April to October. After that they are allowed to build huts for tourists but they must be ecological sound. There are limited building material around here. No hurricane ties, sorry. Metal shop can make anything. Pit toilets are a problem.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 26, 2014)

Goa bit further.........


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 26, 2014)

no shingles, no metal, no soffits.....
BUT

no malaria, no dengue fever, no tse-tse flies


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2014)

NITG, looking for teachers?


----------



## Jungle (Oct 10, 2014)

When i first starting going to Go there where no mosquito's. But with demand for toilets and attached bath, the water supply is there and mosquito have started to breed.
Tourists will demand attach toilets and shower so they can charge $60+ a night for these beach bungs. Sadly the toilet often drains to sand somewhere, a pit toilet. You gotta like the local soft wood is cheap and available from the jungle.


----------

